# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Mental Health Foundation - Podcasts

## Paula

The Mental Health Foundation have just relaunched their podcast series featuring guests talking about mental health. Episode One features an interview with Elitsa Dermedzhiyska discussing burnout and work culture

https://www.mentalhealth.org.uk/podc...edium=referral

And Episode Two features Jonathan Bartley, leader of the Green Party, discussing mental health the economy

https://www.mentalhealth.org.uk/podc...-mental-health

----------

OldMike (26-09-18),Suzi (26-09-18)

----------

